# gamelounge yearend



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I e-mail Directv why Gamelounge was taking so long for the R15 and this was the rsponse.

Thanks for writing and for your interest in DIRECTV features. I am sorry that the Game Lounge has not been released for the R-15. At this time, Game Lounge isn’t available on your receiver, but we expect it to be available later this year. Game Lounge is available on some of our other interactive receivers immediately. If you’re interested in ordering one, please call us at 1-800-531-5000 and one of our Customer Service Representatives will be able to help you.

DIRECTV has a excellent team creating the software, testing and then the information will be sent to your R-15 in a software download. Rest assured that we are trying to get this to you as soon as possible.

Thanks again for writing. To learn more about Game Lounge, go to gamelounge.com


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

tonyc said:


> DIRECTV has a excellent team creating the software, testing and then the information will be sent to your R-15 in a software download.


Cool, so they've done some hiring lately?


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think that the game lounge is something that they need to rush on the r15. They still need to be working on stability. With that said they did test game lounge on it and at the time it didn't go over so well.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

tonyc said:


> I e-mail Directv why Gamelounge was taking so long for the R15 and this was the rsponse.
> 
> Thanks for writing and for your interest in DIRECTV features. I am sorry that the Game Lounge has not been released for the R-15. At this time, Game Lounge isn't available on your receiver, but we expect it to be available later this year. Game Lounge is available on some of our other interactive receivers immediately. If you're interested in ordering one, please call us at 1-800-531-5000 and one of our Customer Service Representatives will be able to help you.
> 
> ...


Here is the answer to one of the availability questions in the gamelounge FAQ:
The Game Lounge service when launched on 1/24/2007 will support selected interactive receivers. (select D10/D11/D12 models) We are targeting September 2007 as the month that all interactive receivers will support Game Lounge.

When you tune to channel 110, if your receiver supports Game Lounge, you will view the main page. If your receiver does not support Game Lounge, but will in the near future, you will see a 'coming soon' message. If your receiver will not support Game Lounge, you will see a message stating that or will not see channel 110 in your guide. Older receivers, including TIVO based units, will never support Game Lounge.

As of 5/16/2007, the below is the estimated activation for receivers currently not supported. Note, the below dates are approximations.

R15 (PLUS) - August 
HR20 - June 
H20 - July


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

cavihitts said:


> I don't think that the game lounge is something that they need to rush on the r15. They still need to be working on stability. With that said they did test game lounge on it and at the time it didn't go over so well.


I think that two separate teams are working on the software for Game Lounge and and the software for making the R15 actually work right.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

That's correct but the team that is working on stability of the unit which would be the priority would not want to have software from another team added until they were able to make the unit stable as it is. I do think the r15 as a whole as made some improvements over the last 6 months.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

cavihitts said:


> I do think the r15 as a whole as made some improvements over the last 6 months.


It's hasn't improved much. There's only been 1 update released to the general public (per model) in the last what...seven months?


----------



## mikepax (Nov 11, 2005)

cavihitts said:


> I don't think that the game lounge is something that they need to rush on the r15. They still need to be working on stability. With that said they did test game lounge on it and at the time it didn't go over so well.


+1


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

This code works on the HR20 with the latest CE update, I tried it on my R15-500 and it worked. Im runnig 10FA that was released in December.

Go to ACTIVE>Then WEATHER>go to ADD CITIES>then add Craig, Alaska to all city slots on the page. This should activate game lounge.
Each game has a free trial game you can play without subscribing.

If you reset the reciever youll loose GL and youll have to re-enter the City again.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

jamieh1 said:


> Go to ACTIVE>Then WEATHER>go to ADD CITIES>then add Craig, Alaska to all city slots on the page. This should activate game lounge.
> Each game has a free trial game you can play without subscribing.


IT WORKED!!!:hurah: Amazing! How did you figure that out?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Over on the Cutting Edge thread.


----------

